# fs jl 12w7 and jl 1000w amp



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

i am selling my jl audio 12w7 its in a sealed box and my jl audio 1000w mono block amp they have been in my car since mid august. i wanna sell them and move on to performance mods. the amp i am lookin for 650 and the sub i am lookin for 500 in the box


thankx 
mike


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Whoa thoise prices are a little too steep---well... no-- way-- to steep


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

i am sorry if u think the prices r too high but if u do some research and price thse things out in the store u will see that the amp retails for $1099 and the speaker for 8 and change not to say u can't talk them down some but u r not gonna get the amp sub and box for under 1500 its just not gonna happen 
mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

well if you have some hookups it would be less of course, or maybe just search around for a good price because I myself really haven't seen that sub for more than 6 bills but I may be wrong, the amp also, my friend got his for like 5 bills brand new, a box can be easily made by yourself for like 1 bill at most 2 for a awesome job, but then again I should say that the jl subs and amps are good because I have competed with jl's and they are great. but anyways peace.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

triplesec said:


> *i am sorry if u think the prices r too high but if u do some research and price thse things out in the store u will see that the amp retails for $1099 and the speaker for 8 and change not to say u can't talk them down some but u r not gonna get the amp sub and box for under 1500 its just not gonna happen
> mike *


Actually...the amp retails at $999.95 and the 12w7 retails at $749.95. You may be able to find them cheaper on the net, but I can guarantee you that if you buy them on the net...and you happen to have a problem...JL will laugh in your face about getting any type of warrany work done.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I love JL--I think they got some real quality products but I guess Im just spoiled when it comes to buying used audio....Im used to those Im desperate for money and need to get rid of this stuff prices.....UKNOW--lol

But your prices are good considering the retail price


----------

